# ToC San Jose to Modesto



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Me and the podium girls
*









*Waiting for Lance
*









*Race Start
*









*Parade Lap
*


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice. I wish there were podium girls at Patterson Pass.

Here are a few shots I took.











Front 4 group

















Peloton 5 minutes later

















Astana leading the chase









My only shot of Lance (in the back)


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Versus gave pretty short thrift to Sierra Road so I thought I'd post some pictures. I cycled up today fortunately during a nice break in the weather. There was a pretty decent turn-out for the conditions. I was pretty happy with a 29:51 time given the wind and how bundled up I was (and that I wasn't trying for a time). Anyway, I came back down the hill a bit to the point that I judged to be the point of maximum misery - steep and with a wicked wind blowing straight into the rider's face. It took about another hour for the tour to come through. It got colder and wetter minute by minute while I waited ...

The pictures are from a Canon SD1100 and it wasn't really up to the grim conditions. Also, I was intent on enjoying the race and yelling encouragement, and most of the pictures were taken rather haphazardly.

After the tour came through, I cycled back up to the top and down Felter to Calaveras Road. This was fool-hardy. The weather was much worse on the back-side - colder and wetter - and I was pretty done in by the time I got back to the car. I was grateful for my neoprene booties and spare pair of gloves, but really wished I'd brought along my GoreTex hiking jacket rather than a pertex windbreaker.

The pictures are:

Lead group - Mancebo, Mollema, Louder, White and Vandborg.
Chase group - setting a hard pace and stringing out the peleton. Astana massed behind the 3 front riders. Lance is riding the white line, behind the rider wearing the helmet with yellow highlights.
Quickstep working to protect Tom Boonen.
Saxo Bank - Andy Schleck is 5th from left.
Columbia protecting Cavendish from the wind (coming from left side).
Cavendish looks utterly miserable.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, I guess I hadn’t realised they started right next to the Adobe headquarters buildings. Looks like it was a fun ride up the hill of hell.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

No wonder Cavendish bailed on the sprint. Man, he looks like he's _hating_ that climb.


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> ....Man, he looks like he's _hating_ that climb.


No doubt there...oh the suffering!!...I love it

great pix!!...thx for throwing them up

MSH


----------

